# For Sale: "Vicki" mold by Kelsei Creationss



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

I have one "Vicki" mold from Kelsei Creations for sale. I ordered it thinking that I was going to change over to this type of mold but after using it a couple of times decided to stick with the molds I was already using (a different style Kelsei mold). It can be poured as a slab or as 3 logs. I do not have the long screws it came with--I didn't use them because the pieces fit together well without them but if you want them they could easily and cheaply be replaced at a hardware store. This mold sells for $69.95 on their website, I am asking $40. Shipping will be $12.00. I will ship within 1 business day of cleared payment.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I'll take it. I will have to send you a check, you can wait for it to clear, so it goes on my business account. I can't buy it if you need paypal etc....my CPA has cracked down on me since opening the store about not writing checks, and paying for everything via paypal.  Vicki


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

A check is fine Vicki. I will send you my address in a PM.


----------

